# About natty lifting



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

I see a lot of dyels and fat fucks blabbering about what is and what is not achievable natty. For the millionth time you can't be sub 10% bf and big naturally. All of natty gains are made within first 2 years of lifting you can't be making exponential gains year after year. If you can't see your abs you're a fat fuck lose fat and see how big you actually are. If you haven't lifted more than a year then stfu you don't have the right to discuss the subject.quick biology lesson:the human body can't sustain alot of muscle at a low bf. If you shred down to 10% bf you'll lose a lot of muscle because natural test production is hindered at such a low bofy fat %.
this is what true naturals look like at low bf:









This is what elite genetics looks like naturally:








This is what steroids looks like and what you'll never achieve in 3 life times naturally:










Notice how full they are while being sub10% bf. That's physically impossible natty. Fucking delusional copers think they can look naturally like that.when using external hormones, you can shred down to very low bf % while maintaing a lot of muscle mass.
Until someone shows a physique pic of them big and shredded naturally all arguments are invalid. No pics no care. No pics=80% larper. 0 authenticity.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 9, 2020)

*in*


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 9, 2020)

Just LOL at natty lifting. Complete waste of effort


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 9, 2020)

Just lol at that yellow giga manlet below him in the first pic. It's over.


----------



## softLoverr (Jan 9, 2020)

Btw when girls say they like a guy with a nice body, they mean a guy with nice height and frame.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 9, 2020)

The difference between David Gandy's body and David Laid's body is negligable in terms of actual irl appeal, clothed or unclothed.


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 9, 2020)

Depending on muscle insertions and genetics and age, you can look a little better than the first pics u showed 

especially if you started lifting young when hormones are optimal

but yeah, jeff seid contest time etc is not realistic naturally, but not because of his amount of muscle and bodyfat - but because of how dry and dense and 3D is muscles are

that is an effect that the hormones have in that weight class, where they make the muscles more grainy and hold water in all the right places

that’s why bantam weight bodybuilders are only in the low 100’s of lbs but take HGH, roids, insulin one their offseason etc.

because even at a shredded 130 at 6% bodyfat

the version of that on hormones is gonna destroy that other version, because the density and dryness will make them look 160lbs.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Just LOL at natty lifting. Complete waste of effort


"yOu HavE baD gEnEtIcs BrO hehe ThaT's WhY yOu cAn'T do IT nAtTy hehe daVid has tOp tIer geNetIcs tHat deFy huMan lImiTaTiOns hehe"


KEy21 said:


> Depending on muscle insertions and genetics and age, you can look a little better than the first pics u showed
> 
> especially if you started lifting young when hormones are optimal
> 
> ...


Exactly. You simply can't look hard dense and shredded naturally.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 9, 2020)

to put in perspective, Eric Helms (NOT lifetime natty and has 20+ years lifting and a phd in sport science) who is a champion of drug tested BBing had an ffmi of 22.5 on stage contest ripped. most people will not even get there.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> to put in perspective, Eric Helms (NOT lifetime natty and has 20+ years lifting and a phd in sport science) who is a champion of drug tested BBing had an ffmi of 22.5 on stage contest ripped. most people will not even get there.


Thank you. Please tell these dumb fuckers that natty lifting is a joke.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Thank you. Please tell this dumb fuckers that natty lifting is a joke.


here he is. notice the complete flatness and negligible traps/shoulders.






this is what genuine natty BBs at 6%bf look like. you can pick only 2 from these 3: full, lean, natty.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> here he is. notice the complete flatness and negligible traps/shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. But dumb fuckers can't understand human biology and how the endocrine system works.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Exactly. But dumb fuckers can't understand human biology and how the endocrine system works.







easily done natty on Jason Blaha's icf program


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> easily done natty on Jason Blaha's icf program


Yeah bro it's all genetics bro


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Yeah bro it's all genetics bro


Creatine bro

9 hrs sleep bro

6x a week ppl bro

Progressive overload bro

Macros bro

Genetics bro


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Creatine bro
> 
> 9 hrs sleep bro
> 
> ...


GENETICS BRO


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> GENETICS BRO


OMAD BRO


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 9, 2020)

Bro why do you even take these faggot fat ass larpers with their slow ass metabolism seriously


----------



## penis3 (Jan 9, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> easily done natty on Jason Blaha's icf program



physique completely ruined by his chest insertions god damn,


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 9, 2020)

should've just made the thread title "@cocainecowboy"


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Bro why do you even take these faggot fat ass larpers with their slow ass metabolism like seriously


Because some of them think they're "muh intellectual" "muh high iq" while being so dumb and ignorant about simple biology and no pics to back up their claims.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 9, 2020)

penis3 said:


> physique completely ruined by his chest insertions god damn,


pamela anderson is jealous of his boobs.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> should've just made the thread title "@cocainecowboy"


It wasn't directed towards you personally but yeah you need to seriously read a bit about biology and the human body.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 9, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Bro why do you even take these faggot fat ass larpers with their slow ass metabolism like seriously


I eat mc Donald's every day and Im 8% 200lbs all year round 

I have a high metabolism bro


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> It wasn't directed towards you personally but yeah you need to seriously read a bit about biology and the human body.


ye mate i dont know about that. i trust my own experiences more


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 9, 2020)

Lift your face


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> ye mate i dont know about that. i trust my own experiences more


In all due respect your experiences mean jack shit compared to years of studies research and generations of bodybuilders. Drop down to sub 10% bf and see what you look like.


Pietrosiek said:


> Lift your face


Fuck off


----------



## gymislife (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Jan 9, 2020)

those first pics won a bodybuilding comp? I look better and I don’t even lift weights very much


----------



## Almu (Jan 9, 2020)

This is elite genetic natural


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> I eat mc Donald's every day and Im 8% 200lbs all year round
> 
> I have a high metabolism bro


"I am an ectomorph, i barely eat and i am 215 lbs 8% bf all natty" david laid


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 9, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> ye mate i dont know about that. i trust my own experiences more


ok fatass


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> "I am an ectomorph, i barely eat a'd i am 215 lbs 8% bf all natty" david laid


I'm gonna natty lift

Cuz I'm still a kid

But yh let's end this debate 

Those. Idiots never learn


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (Jan 9, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Creatine bro
> 
> 9 hrs sleep bro
> 
> ...


Hard work bro


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

Almu said:


> This is elite genetic natural
> View attachment 221881


That's not natty jfl.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 9, 2020)

Test said:


> Hard work bro


Ur name is test 

Have my respect 

Insta follow


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> I'm gonna natty lift
> 
> Cuz I'm still a kid
> 
> ...


You can gain 25 lbs naturally so definately lift natty first.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> You can gain 25 lbs naturally so definately lift natty first.


Ronnie Coleman is natty tho right?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> In all due respect your experiences mean jack shit compared to years of studies research and generations of bodybuilders.


i dont care about pro BBers opinion. genetics matter a lot when it comes to natty training, a lot more compared to steroid users. when using steroids it still matters but it often lowers the gap a lot between them, so the one with shitty genetics can catch up to the one with good genetics while the good genetic guy may not relatively benefit as much from using than the one with shitty. so it seems fair and normal

but in reality people's genetics are crazily different. metabolism, frame, build, insertions, proportions, CNS etc. some people just cant accept people can be just as gifted naturally as some people are with their faces



Barbarossa_ said:


> ok fatass


u look like a kid IRL next to me. never forget this


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

gymislife said:


>



Besides being a fake natty he's an insecure little bitch.


cocainecowboy said:


> i dont care about pro BBers opinion. genetics matter a lot when it comes to natty training, a lot more compared to steroid users. when using steroids it still matters but it often lowers the gap a lot between them, so the one with shitty genetics can catch up to the one with good genetics while the good genetic guy may not relatively benefit as much from using than the one with shitty. so it seems fair and normal
> 
> but in reality people's genetics are crazily different. metabolism, frame, build, insertions, proportions, CNS etc. some people just cant accept people can be just as gifted naturally as some people are with their faces
> 
> ...


I agree that genetics matter a lot never said otherwise.but still jeff seid/david laid kind of physique is impossible natty due to hormonal limitations.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Besides being a fake natty he's an insecure little bitch.
> 
> I agree that genetics matter a lot never said otherwise.but still jeff seid/david laid kind of physique is impossible natty due to hormonal limitations.


What a fraud


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 9, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> u look like a kid IRL next to me. never forget this







JFL at your life you fat larping fuck
And I'm actually 6'10 not 5'10 here prove me wrong fucku


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> View attachment 221904
> View attachment 221905
> View attachment 221907
> ideal physique
> ...


That's obvious bro. Good body:good height(over 6 feet) +good frame(wide shoulders) +decent muscle size.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> if you were natty would u rather have size or defintion bc 90% of the people cant have both


That's why i am not natty bro lol. But definition is the most important. Size with high bf is a dad bod.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I agree that genetics matter a lot never said otherwise.but still jeff seid/david laid kind of physique is impossible natty due to hormonal limitations.


normally id agree and in general i agree with what ur saying, but

you're basing your "assesment" of given physiques by how they look, not by raw stats, such as FFMI, bodyfat%, fat distribution genetics, water weight, relative strength to lean bodymass and relative strength to yrs of training

you're just like: "oh woow like at this shit, its impossible naturally!!!" you can put 2 people next to eachother with height, FFMI, strength, but everything else is genetically different one would like natty and other would steroids. in fact the one that looks steroid would look steroids even if he was somewhat smaller and the other guy would be still passable natty if he was bigger. 

these physiques are essentially halo effect of: frame, proportions, insertions, skull size (kinda underlooked) and face obviously


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> normally id agree and in general i agree with what ur saying, but
> 
> you're basing your "assesment" of given physiques by how they look, not by raw stats, such as FFMI, bodyfat%, fat distribution genetics, water weight, relative strength to lean bodymass and relative strength to yrs of training
> 
> ...


215 lbs. 8% bf. Barely eats. Was skinny as a stick. Natty. Lol.


----------



## DarkTriadPeerReview (Jan 9, 2020)

"Natural bodybuilding" is such a pretentious way to actually say "staying fit", nobody should bodybuild for real if they're not considering roiding/taking SARMs. Also, if you just wanna look nice and be somehow aesthetic, yeah, lift some weights naturally or just stick to weighted calisthenics. Other than that, great thread, bro, I love seeing this kind of clever dedication in debunking stupid myths, keep it up 💪🏼


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> ive noticed that at the gym everyone that getting iois is always definied af. Big powerlifitng dom faggots get ZERO attention and ZERO ioi's while they rape their hairlines with HGH and stomachs with 10k calories. JFL
> 
> defined prettyboys with height = most gym iois
> tallfags with huge vtapers= 2nd most iois
> ...


A low bf is essential for attraction.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 9, 2020)

The body that is most attractive to women is attainable naturally for non-framecels


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> 215 lbs. 8% bf. Barely eats. Was skinny as a stick. Natty. Lol.


this is not about david laid. it never was directly about him in an abstract way. he just represents an idea

the idea that with good enough genetics you can get an actual top tier looking body naturally

i made the argument in other thread: 

1. lets assume hes on steroids
2. even in this case people would agree hes likely not on "a lot" of steroids, else he would be bigger than 180-190 lbs at 6'3" height
3. in this imaginary universe, lets asssume a possiblity he never took steroids in the first place, but grinded all the way natural, he wouldn't be "too much" smaller than he is now 
4. he would still have his insertions and frame and could maintain bf% too, just at lower FFMI than if he taken steroids

5. he would still look insane and people would still think he's on steroids despite being actually natural. he could still make his angle and lightfrauded pictures where he looks mr.olympia ready

6. this means that even if he was natural, he wouldn't be able to prove hes natural cause "hes too genetically blessed to look natural"

so how do you know this is not the exact same thing happening right now?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

DarkTriadPeerReview said:


> "Natural bodybuilding" is such a pretentious way to actually say "staying fit", nobody should bodybuild for real if they're not considering roiding/taking SARMs. Also, if you just wanna look nice and be somehow aesthetic, yeah, lift some weights naturally or just stick to weighted calisthenics. Other than that, great thread, bro, I love seeing this kind of clever dedication in debunking stupid myths, keep it up 💪🏼


Thanks mate i really wanted to educate people about the subject many users here are still bluepilled af about fitness.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 9, 2020)

cry more for me you utter dog 

brb gonna hit the gym now


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> this is not about david laid. it never was directly about him in an abstract way. he just represents an idea
> 
> the idea that with good enough genetics you can get an actual top tier looking body naturally
> 
> ...


If he was natural he'd look like a noodle with 13 inch arms. Morphotypes exist and they are due to thyroid hormones essentially. He'd be 170 lbs something max. He'll look skinny as shit if he was natty.


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> cry more for me you utter dog
> 
> brb gonna hit the gym now


Stfu you subhuman pretentious delusional fuck. You think you're 5.25 psl and 6'1 when in reality you are 5'10 and barely 4 psl. Off yourself twink.


apollothegun said:


> The body that is most attractive to women is attainable naturally for non-framecels


Depends tbh.


----------



## her (Jan 9, 2020)

Almu said:


> This is elite genetic natural
> View attachment 221881


Then I'm an elite genetic natural without even going to the gym.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Jan 9, 2020)

no bro you can have 2% height genetics, 0.01% demigod-tier muscle insertions, 0.001% low bf high muscle mass genetics all together in one person u just jelly brah u mad brah? fuark


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Jan 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Just lol at that yellow giga manlet below him in the first pic. It's over.
> View attachment 221791


lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 9, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> no bro you can have 2% height genetics, 0.01% demigod-tier muscle insertions, 0.001% low bf high muscle mass genetics all together in one person u just jelly brah u mad brah? fuark


exactlyyyy bro. natty lifting>using roids bc you’re too lazy and have shit genes


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> If he was natural he'd look like a noodle with 13 inch arms. Morphotypes exist and they are due to thyroid hormones essentially. He'd be 170 lbs something max. He'll look skinny as shit if he was natty.


well he is between 180-190 lbs rn

at 170 lbs and same bodyfat, or even at 160 he would look insane and could make his "half-natty" type of frauded photos for instagram and get similar popularity


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> exactlyyyy bro. natty lifting>using roids bc you’re too lazy and have shit genes


he actually was sarcastic i think mate. he meant that he doesnt believe david laid "highrolled" all these genetic traits


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> well he is between 180-190 lbs rn
> 
> at 170 lbs and same bodyfat, or even at 160 he would look insane and could make his "half-natty" type of frauded photos for instagram and get similar popularity


He's almost 200 lbs i saw it on a recent vlog while not deadlifting and squatting because he has back injury.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 9, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> well he is between 180-190 lbs rn
> 
> at 170 lbs and same bodyfat, or even at 160 he would look insane and could make his "half-natty" type of frauded photos for instagram and get similar popularity


let him cope. we have the superior genetics obviously. use this time to be eating protein and making shakes brother


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> let him cope. we have the superior genetics obviously. use this time to be eating protein and making shakes brother


Please stfu you 5'10 twink i wasn't even talking to you.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Jan 9, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> The difference between David Gandy's body and David Laid's body is negligable in terms of actual irl appeal, clothed or unclothed.


So gym is cope?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 9, 2020)

eyes said:


> So gym is cope?


are you srsly asking if gym is a cope at 6'8" height


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 9, 2020)

david laid is natty bro his body naturally produces steroids


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 9, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> let him cope. we have the superior genetics obviously. use this time to be eating protein and making shakes brother


Ok do you raise @cocainecowboy flaps when your sucking him off or does he do it on his own?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 9, 2020)

eyes said:


> So gym is cope?


No, but it's diminishing returns extremely rapidly and pretty much irrelevant after two years unless you're popping on steroids and looking freakishly big. RTT theory is one of the best theories.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 9, 2020)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Just LOL at natty lifting. Complete waste of effort


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 9, 2020)

Tbh if you're good looking, being natty mogs all juicy copers already tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 9, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Ok do you raise @cocainecowboy flaps when your sucking him off or does he do it on his own?
> View attachment 221949


lol do you realise im not "fat"  or what do you hve in your mind


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Please stfu you 5'10 twink i wasn't even talking to you.


6’* 6’1 in shoes 

reminder me in 1 year of lifting:





reminder you in 2 years of lifting:


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Jan 9, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> View attachment 221903
> 
> JFL at your life you fat larping fuck
> And I'm actually 6'10 not 5'10 here prove me wrong fucku


@cocainecowboy probably mogs you to the next dimension. Mogs alot of the forum.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> 6’* 6’1 in shoes
> 
> reminder me in 1 year of lifting:
> View attachment 221946
> ...


6'1 my ass. Bruh your frame is comical. You're tinyyyyyyyyyy. I frame and height mog you to self harm you 5'10 twink larping cuck.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Jan 9, 2020)

Mensa is making a new IQ test as a preliminary stage with one pic






If the participant believes this transformation is natty he's legit sub-80 IQ


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> Tbh if you're good looking, being natty mogs all juicy copers already tbh


I agree but 99% of users are here are ugly as sin.


----------



## Gosick (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 9, 2020)

eyes said:


> @cocainecowboy probably mogs you to the next dimension. Mogs alot of the forum.


No proof = larp
This fat fuck won't even confirm his height but you low IQ retards still believe him 


cocainecowboy said:


> lol do you realise im not "fat"  or what do you hve in your mind


----------



## Gosick (Jan 9, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Mensa is making a new IQ test as a preliminary stage with one pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


david laid is natty in the 2nd pic

3rd pic, i doubt it.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Mensa is making a new IQ test as a preliminary stage with one pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"nO bRo iT's GenEtIcS bRo hehe"


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Jan 9, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> No proof = larp
> This fat fuck won't even confirm his height but you low IQ retards still believe him
> 
> View attachment 221957


He didn't give proof to you.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> stop ur gonna make him rope jfl


The funny thing is he's tiny af and that's not me in the pic.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Jan 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> david laid is natty in the 2nd pic
> 
> 3rd pic, i doubt it.


nah brah he just had two bowling balls as delt implants, he just eat clen tren hard


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> ive noticed that at the gym everyone that getting iois is always definied af. Big powerlifitng dom faggots get ZERO attention and ZERO ioi's while they rape their hairlines with HGH and stomachs with 10k calories. JFL
> 
> defined prettyboys with height = most gym iois
> tallfags with huge vtapers= 2nd most iois
> ...


Why not be dom af lean have a good hairline and be strong?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 9, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> nah brah he just had two bowling balls as delt implants, he just eat clen tren hard


its called delt genetics. even pro BBers often have shit delt genetics


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> r u that tall black dude?


Tall arab dude not black. I frame mog that twink to suicide.


----------



## Gosick (Jan 9, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> nah brah he just had two bowling balls as delt implants, he just eat clen tren hard


wtf his delts arent even popping in the 2nd picture, literally all he did was eat and lift, the muscle insertions and thin skin was there, he has ectomorph genes too.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> we getting ARAB money alhumdulliah


Btw this is my frame natty don't believe that witch nose twink


----------



## Gosick (Jan 9, 2020)

I would say this is the natty peak with good genes





2:02


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Jan 9, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> its called delt genetics. even pro BBers often have shit delt genetics


I know delt genetics, its just that even great natty delt genetics 95% won't resemble to those rounded ass delts. They're one of the giveaways for steroids because they have very high concentration of androgen receptors

so he has great delt genetics, low bf while having absurd muscle mass genetics, very tall, has great insertions, what does this guy not have jfl



Gosick said:


> wtf his delts arent even popping in the 2nd picture, literally all he did was eat and lift, the muscle insertions and thin skin was there, he has ectomorph genes too.


I'm talking about 3rd pic


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 9, 2020)

eyes said:


> He didn't give proof to you.


Sorry I couldn't hear you from @cocainecowboy cum dropping from your mouth


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> keep crying for my 19.5in bideltoid UNTRAINED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep barking 5'10 twink dog


Gosick said:


> I would say this is the natty peak with good genes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Virvituan is actually natty with very good genes.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Jan 9, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Sorry I couldn't hear you from @cocainecowboy cum dropping from your mouth


He already doesn't pay rent.


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Btw this is my frame natty don't believe that witch nose twink
> View attachment 221963


Your frame is very good.
Mog my high estrogen frame


----------



## Gosick (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Keep barking 5'10 twink dog
> 
> Yes. Virvituan is actually natty with very good genes.



so how is this guy natty





and this guy isnt?


----------



## mikeock (Jan 9, 2020)

Even those 'natural' pics you've posted are extremely misleading. Knowing how bodybuilding works, chances are those are fake natties probably on low-ish doses of test. If your average natty diets down to 10% and below, he will look like Bruce Lee and feel so shitty that he has to carb load like crazy within a week.

Gym is cope. Remember the gym body has only been in mainstream culture for 30 years or so. Women are still evolved over millions of years to be satisfied with 'some meat on the bones,' a simple v-taper and low bodyfat %. Even a beginner program can get you to that point. If you see women creaming themselves over some roided out guy, 9 times out of 10 it's because his good face reached maximum potential as a result of the super low bodyfat% that roids allow and the masseter growth they promote.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> were u getting laid b4 gym, u shouldve been. Why'd u decide to hop on roids


I always could get women but not the ones i like though.


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I agree but 99% of users are here are ugly as sin.



over for many men, man


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 9, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> to put in perspective, Eric Helms (NOT lifetime natty and has 20+ years lifting and a phd in sport science) who is a champion of drug tested BBing had an ffmi of 22.5 on stage contest ripped. most people will not even get there.


His knowledge on nutrition doesn’t matter tho, in the end it’s all genetic makeup. And anything up to 25bmi at around that body weight is possible especially in your 20’s with good genes.

natty lifters tend to look worse at contest time because they have no fullness and the muscle loss per fat loss at low bodyfat percentages to get down even lower isn’t worth the offtrade

Eric helms at 12% bodyfat for example would look really good and full, like he was on steroids and look better than 80% of steroid users IRL

most people in gyms on steroids, you’d have no idea cuz they look so shit tbh


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> so how is this guy natty
> View attachment 221967
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the starting point and morphotype dummy laid was a skeleton.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 9, 2020)

Reminder that Jason blaha and many many gymcels would be more attractive if they stayed at 10% and never touched a weight in their lives


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 9, 2020)

I hope people keep fudding gear usage to the general public along with the notions op mentioned so we can have our edge. Last thing I want is every normie realizing gear at reasonable doses is safer than drinking alc on the weekends and it turns into a race to the sky.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 9, 2020)

Another thing is most natty lifters would do better physique wise by training like a powerlifter. Bodybuilding splits with lots of isolation work just don't work very well for getting strong, and you'll never build any mass natty beyond newbie gains without being very strong. And even then you likely won't build much mass without getting fat as hell which is why natty lifting is mostly cope for all but the genetic elite, but I don't want to discourage people too much lol


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jan 9, 2020)

12-15% bodyfat is ideal for naturals to keep while still having overall mass.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jan 9, 2020)

Everyone favorite exuce is genetics, just lol at these losers


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 9, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> The difference between David Gandy's body and David Laid's body is negligable in terms of actual irl appeal, clothed or unclothed.


yeah this legit tbh
guys Into lifting care wayyyyy more then women


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Fuck off


Yes.... But actually no


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 9, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> 12-15% bodyfat is ideal for naturals to keep while still having overall mass.


Exactly, increases FWHR as well and maintains the best hormone levels for libido, satiation, mood and further gains on top of it 

if someone looks bloated at 13%, then it’s their bones in their face that are the issue, not natural gymcelling

I agree with the thread mostly, that natural gymcelling is quite limited to an extent - and many have unrealistic expectations

but with a lot of hard work and knowledge and time (Not inherently worth all the work that it takes to reach the results) you can eventually end up with an impressive physique with your shirt off, and look more than good enough for the opposite sex - especially compared to the rest of the population (well overweight on average, even younger generations are overweight on average - at least in the US)

bodymaxxing has a fairly low ceiling regardless, but some can benefit a ton from it


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bruh I can’t workout for longer than 2 months consistently.





shit is so boring mannnn


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> Bruh I can’t workout for longer than 2 months consistently.
> View attachment 222208
> 
> shit is so boring mannnn


Tbh i find working out to be very fun.


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Tbh i find working out to be very fun.


Every now and then yeah but fuck me if you think working out daily is fun. Shit gets old fast


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> Every now and then yeah but fuck me if you think working out daily is fun. Shit gets old fast


If you start to look good/see progress/break prs you'll love it and 4 times a week is enough


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> If you start to look good/see progress/break prs you'll love it and 4 times a week is enough


I’ve been trying to go 4 days but I’m a full time student so it’s pretty tough


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Tbh i find working out to be very fun.


Same. I’m prone to believe there are certain groups of people that just get a big dopamine hit and mood boost from going to the gym, that helps them continue that reward seeking healthy habit.

I’m not sure what makes those type of people tho...cuz some aren’t the best genetically, some aren’t the strongest etc. it’s usually a mix

same with a lot of ppl that hate the gym - many who have a ton of potential genetically who are wasting it, then tons of people that have limited potential and just don’t bother

maybe it’s from seeing muscles as being romanticized and glorified from a young age which influences you to look like that as an adult to feel complete - that’s at least the partial conclusion I came to (no studies involved obv but from what I’ve heard from many bodybuilders for their motivation and how they got into lifting)


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 9, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> Same. I’m prone to believe there are certain groups of people that just get a big dopamine hit and mood boost from going to the gym, that helps them continue that reward seeking healthy habit.
> 
> I’m not sure what makes those type of people tho...cuz some aren’t the best genetically, some aren’t the strongest etc. it’s usually a mix
> 
> ...


True af. I just have an image in my head that i need to be big and shredded to be manly.


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 9, 2020)

YOU ARE JUST JEALOUS OF DAVID'S PHYSIC HE SAID THAT HES NATTY THAT MEANS THAT HES NATTY STOP BEING A LAZY CUCK AND GO TO A GYM BRUH


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 9, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> YOU ARE JUST JEALOUS OF DAVID'S PHYSIC HE SAID THAT HES NATTY THAT MEANS THAT HES NATTY STOP BEING A LAZY CUCK AND GO TO A GYM BRUH


he looks very natty in that tbh.


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 9, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> he looks very natty in that tbh.


LMAO OF COURSE HES NATTY THERE IS NO DOUBT


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 9, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> LMAO OF COURSE HES NATTY THERE IS NO DOUBT


fuck i need to work out so hard. i’m such a skinny LITTLE FAGGOT


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 9, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> fuck i need to work out so hard. i’m such a skinny LITTLE FAGGOT


JUST FOLLOW HIS PROGRAM BRO AND USE HIS "supplements" IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN BRO


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 9, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> JUST FOLLOW HIS PROGRAM BRO AND USE HIS "supplements" IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN BRO


IM GOING TO BE NATTY. 

what’s his progaram


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 9, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> IM GOING TO BE NATTY.
> 
> what’s his progaram


WHY THE FUCK WOULD I KNOW I THINK THAT LIFTING IS RETARDED


----------



## Gosick (Jan 9, 2020)

jf at natty lifting

a chad on roids makes more gainz doing pull ups and pushups at his house then a natty lfiting 7x a week


KEy21 said:


> His knowledge on nutrition doesn’t matter tho, in the end it’s all genetic makeup. And anything up to 25bmi at around that body weight is possible especially in your 20’s with good genes.
> 
> natty lifters tend to look worse at contest time because they have no fullness and the muscle loss per fat loss at low bodyfat percentages to get down even lower isn’t worth the offtrade
> 
> ...


are you on roids


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> jf at natty lifting
> 
> a chad on roids makes more gainz doing pull ups and pushups at his house then a natty lfiting 7x a week
> 
> are you on roids


Nah not anymore but use things like clenbuterol, ephedrine, sermorellin etc. that are all performance enhancers 

So technically not “natty” but not roided by any means


----------



## KingOfRome (Jan 9, 2020)

OP is absolutely right. Going to single digit body fat natty with average genetics is going to make you look puny in clothes and put your lean mass at serious risk. Even solid ectomorphs won't go much lower than 8% safely. Endomorphs will have it rough even at 10-12%.


----------



## Gosick (Jan 9, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> Nah not anymore but use things like clenbuterol, ephedrine, sermorellin etc. that are all performance enhancers
> 
> So technically not “natty” but not roided by any means


oh, is hairloss the main reason why you dont roid?


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> oh, is hairloss the main reason why you dont roid?


Yep, I thought about taking fin with it but read tons of people saying they still lost hair while on fin with roids 

no real way around it


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 9, 2020)

steroids actually doesnt work. its all about placebo effect when you inject. you could be injecting water too

you need to learn to command your muscles to grow and then they will grow


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 9, 2020)

penis3 said:


> physique completely ruined by his chest insertions god damn,


Upper Chest tattoo would help a lot


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> He's almost 200 lbs i saw it on a recent vlog while not deadlifting and squatting because he has back injury.


Nigga that could be his frame.

im 6’5 but at 200 Iook like a stick.

david laid is 6’3 -6’4 he could have different bone density or mass compared to others

it’s not a one fit all thing


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 9, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I agree but 99% of users are here are ugly as sin.


More like the opposite. A whole lot of normies and chadlites dwell here (including myself).


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jan 9, 2020)

Gosick said:


> david laid is natty in the 2nd pic
> 
> 3rd pic, i doubt it.


Fucking no, he’s already started roiding in 2nd pic. Even really explosive athletes don’t have that muscle development as well as such low bf at the same time. It may be first few weeks but still definitely cycling.


----------



## Cope (Jan 9, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> The difference between David Gandy's body and David Laid's body is negligable in terms of actual irl appeal, clothed or unclothed.


If anything, it's almost a looksmin


----------



## Gosick (Jan 9, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> Yep, I thought about taking fin with it but read tons of people saying they still lost hair while on fin with roids
> 
> no real way around it



I heard fin w test can mitigate it but other steroids are harmful for your hair no matter what. 

i guess you can just blast away and get a HT


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 10, 2020)

Gosick said:


> I heard fin w test can mitigate it but other steroids are harmful for your hair no matter what.
> 
> i guess you can just blast away and get a HT


I think peptides are good enough in conjunction with high dosed clenbuterol where you look like you’re on steroids without being on them

that’s good enough for me tbh

long term effects of peptides might be much worse than steroids but we’ll see


----------



## I'mme (Jan 10, 2020)

softLoverr said:


> Btw when girls say they like a guy with a nice body, they mean a guy with nice height and frame.


No no just no. Muscles matter alot.. alootttt. That gym/lifting/muscles is cope is a psl cope. It is partially true because a lot of manlets and sub4 guys go to gym and do natty lifting.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 10, 2020)

noped said:


> ive noticed that at the gym everyone that getting iois is always definied af. Big powerlifitng dom faggots get ZERO attention and ZERO ioi's while they rape their hairlines with HGH and stomachs with 10k calories. JFL
> 
> defined prettyboys with height = most gym iois
> tallfags with huge vtapers= 2nd most iois
> ...


Chad that is gymaxxed gets most ioi


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 10, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> most people in gyms on steroids, you’d have no idea cuz they look so shit tbh


they did a survey in uk where 1/3 admitted to being on them


now tell me do 1/3 of people in uk gyms even look Kinobody-size? no lol.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> More like the opposite. A whole lot of normies and chadlites dwell here (including myself).


I was kidding obviously


Nosecel said:


> YOU ARE JUST JEALOUS OF DAVID'S PHYSIC HE SAID THAT HES NATTY THAT MEANS THAT HES NATTY STOP BEING A LAZY CUCK AND GO TO A GYM BRUH


I love the sarcasm and that they didn't understand your sarcasm


KEy21 said:


> I think peptides are good enough in conjunction with high dosed clenbuterol where you look like you’re on steroids without being on them
> 
> that’s good enough for me tbh
> 
> long term effects of peptides might be much worse than steroids but we’ll see


Avoid peptides. Their repercussions long term surpass roids.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 10, 2020)

KEy21 said:


> Same. I’m prone to believe there are certain groups of people that just get a big dopamine hit and mood boost from going to the gym, that helps them continue that reward seeking healthy habit.
> 
> I’m not sure what makes those type of people tho...cuz some aren’t the best genetically, some aren’t the strongest etc. it’s usually a mix
> 
> ...


I can't study at all. 0 dopamine

at the gym I get orgasmic levels of dopamine looking at myself working out and end up questioning weather or not I'm a narcy after


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 10, 2020)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I was kidding obviously
> 
> I love the sarcasm and that they didn't understand your sarcasm
> 
> Avoid peptides. Their repercussions long term surpass roids.


You can't tell whether or not the people are joking on here.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 10, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> You can't tell whether or not the people are joking on here.


You get the hang of it eventually


----------

